# makkolni



## NagyKiss

*makkolni, makker*
What does this word mean, and what are its origins?
Unfortunately I cannot give you any exact quotes, but I can provide a general context.

In computer games, when someone is winning not because he is skilled, but due to dumb luck, he is called "makker" or he is "makkol(ni)".


----------



## Encolpius

Dumb luck is also called "mák" in Hungarian slang... Mákod van = you are lucky
So I think that could be the origin...but I do not know anything about computer games...so let's wait for professionals...


----------



## NagyKiss

Though I don't remember seeing it written with "á", I guess "mák" is the origin.


----------



## tomtombp

I've never heard any of these, it might be a new trend among teenager gamers?


----------



## Zsanna

Although Encolpius's suggestion is at least close (in form) and logical, I don't think "mák" is related to this "makker"/"makkol". 

The only meaning I know for _makkol_ is to feed on fallen acorn in a forest - which doesn't seem to have much to do with the context given but at least the one language dictionary knows it...

P.S. I tried typing in makker szerencsés into Google, and got quite a lot of results (nothing about the origins, though, apart from that it seems to be in English!). One is here. (It seems to be connected to a game called Counter Strike.)


----------



## NagyKiss

Wow, somebody actually got together a Hungarian's gaming dictionary! It is indeed in the game of Counter-Strike that I first saw this expression.


----------



## Zsanna

I don't think you would see it elsewhere. It is too context specific in this use, apparently.


----------



## Akitlosz

*Makkolni* means: to feed the pigs with acorns.

What do you think is: *Mákolni*.

Makk = acorn
Mák = poppy

Mákos = poppyseed / *lucky*

*Mákolni* in the computer games = *to be lucky*


----------

